# Powerbook 15" - Problèmes écran toujours



## NicoMac (19 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour,

Voilà que j'ai à nouveau un problème d'écran sur mon PB 15" acheté en octobre. 

Pour résumer la situation, les tâches blanches étaient apparues environ trois semaines après l'achat ainsi qu'une portion très ombrée du quart inférieur droit de l'écran.

Cette zone plus foncée était d'ailleurs beaucoup plus gênante que les tâches blanches et avait provoqué une belle réaction d'étonnement de la part du SAV auquel j'ai confié mon PB pour changement de l'écran.

Ce changement d'écran, intervenu début décembre, m'avait à nouveau rendu heureux avec un PB impeccable (je n'ai pas eu d'autres problèmes que celui-ci). Malheureusement, et depuis ce week-end, voilà que cette tâche sombre réapparaît, exactement au même endroit que sur l'écran précédent !

D'après les forum Apple, je ne suis pas le seul à souffrir de ce problème d'ailleurs, certains en sont à leur troisième écran :

http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@211.sb8KaGKwbaa.11@.599e9b34

Déçu donc et espérant qu'un second changement d'écran permette malgré tout de résoudre définitivement le problème.


----------



## blackader (21 Janvier 2004)

je viens de me rendre compte aujourd'hui que le mien (semaine 48, dc normalement exempt de taches blanches) presentait une zone legerement plus sombre dans le quart "sud est" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (mais proche du centre quand meme)

tout ce que j'espere c que ca va pas augmenter parce que la faut le voir (en fait une fois qu'on la reperé on focalise dessus et la c genant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## vincmyl (21 Janvier 2004)

Tu peux faire une capture?


----------



## nantucket (21 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux faire une capture?



Je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais voir les problèmes de luminosités de son écran à partir d'une capture...


----------



## vincmyl (21 Janvier 2004)

Mais si ca devrait marcher...


----------



## blackader (21 Janvier 2004)

euh je pourrais faire une photo (numerique) de l'ecran ui mais deja moi g du mal a le voir dc je presume que sur une photo on va rien voir.

Par contre si un jour sa augmente et qeu ca devietn genant promis vous l'aurez la photo


----------



## nantucket (22 Janvier 2004)

Si tu prends une photo de l'écran, on pourrait peut-être voir qqch mais une capture d'écran ne servirait à rien car le problème vient de l'écran et non pas d'un logiciel !


----------



## vincmyl (22 Janvier 2004)

Mais un logiciel comme Pixelcheck...


----------



## nantucket (22 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Mais un logiciel comme Pixelcheck...


...ne servira à rien non plus. PixelCheck sert à contrôler les pixels, mais ne détecte pas les problèmes de "lampes" qui servent à donner les impulsions électriques qui donnent sa luminosité à l'écran.

Un conseil : Dès que le problème sera encore plus visible, fais changer ta dalle LCD par Apple...


----------



## NicoMac (22 Janvier 2004)

Effectivement, une capture ne sert à rien.

Ce qui est étonnant, c'est la rapidité avec laquelle le "mal" se développe. J'ai constaté l'apparition de la zone ombrée dimanche. La tâche prend de l'ampleur et se fonce de plus en plus.

Je pense que le (second) changement de dalle s'imposera d'ici une quinzaine.

A+


----------



## polo50 (23 Janvier 2004)

question es ce fortement ombré au point de se voir sur une image ou es ce que cela ne se voit que sur un fond blanc ?

moi j ai le sentiment d'avoir une légère zone plus sombre mais uniquement sur le centre droit et tres peu visible sur fond uni uniquement ! de plus ca fait bien un mois que j ai vu ca et aucune progression ! bref si ca en reste la pas bien grave mais c'est vrai qu avec tout ce qu on a lu ca fout les boulles comme on dit !


----------



## nantucket (23 Janvier 2004)

Quand je lis tout ces problèmes avec les 15'' je me dis que j'ai bien fait de ramener le mien (un 15'' 1,25Ghz superdrive que j'ai gardé quand même une semaine, mais qui a eu tous les problèmes "classiques" des 15'': tâches blanches, partie droite de l'écran plus sombre, adaptateur secteur qui déconne). Je me suis fais remboursé sur le champ.

Je suis tellement content avec mon 12'' actuel. Maintenant je suis certain que je n'achèterais jamais la première génération de n'importe quelle nouveauté d'Apple...


----------



## NicoMac (23 Janvier 2004)

polo50 a dit:
			
		

> question es ce fortement ombré au point de se voir sur une image ou es ce que cela ne se voit que sur un fond blanc ?



Ca ne se voit que sur fond clair. Sur le fond uni au démarrage du PB, on voit bien un demi-cercle plus foncé en bas à droite de l'écran.

La tâche se révèle bien  quand je promène la fenêtre d'un document Word vierge de gauche à droite : il y a une sorte de barre verticale qui délimite la zone la plus foncée.


----------



## vincmyl (29 Janvier 2004)

J'ai le meme probleme que toi. Tache plus sombre vers le centre qu'on voit plus sur fond clair....super il date de la semaine 37 et n'avait rien jusqu'a présent...super decu en plus c'est venu presque d'un coup a la sortie d'une veille.
Que dois je faire attendre encore un peu ou envoyer en SAV...je veux etre sur que ca soit résolu et pour finir il n'a aucun pixels défectueux alors...


----------



## salvatore (29 Janvier 2004)

pourquoi ces craintes vis à vis du SAV ?




il y a quand même 5 chances sur 6 pour que ça se passe bien


----------



## NicoMac (29 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le meme probleme que toi. Tache plus sombre vers le centre qu'on voit plus sur fond clair....super il date de la semaine 37 et n'avait rien jusqu'a présent...super decu en plus c'est venu presque d'un coup a la sortie d'une veille.
> Que dois je faire attendre encore un peu ou envoyer en SAV...je veux etre sur que ca soit résolu et pour finir il n'a aucun pixels défectueux alors...



Oui, je viens de lire ton post. Désolé et bienvenue au club quand même. C'est exactement de la même façon que ça s'est passé chez moi. Un mois nickel avec mon deuxième écran et hop, sortie de veille et une tâche plus sombre. Et qui tend à s'assombrir au fil du temps.

J'ai pris contact avec le centre agréé qui m'avait déjà changé l'écran et ils sont prêt à le faire une seconde fois sous garantie. Seulement, j'aimerais évidemment être sûr de ne pas avoir à y faire un tour dans un mois pour le même problème. On regarde ça en début de semaine prochaine et je te tiens au courant de ce qu'on décide.

A+


----------



## vincmyl (29 Janvier 2004)

Oui surtout, pas que ca arrive une seconde fois...


----------



## deLphaeus (29 Janvier 2004)

arf pas gâté le 15"


----------



## lelavabeau (29 Janvier 2004)

boudiou de boudiou j'espère que mon miens que j'ai depuis trois semaines va pas être touché par cette sale vérole.


----------



## lelavabeau (29 Janvier 2004)

Déjà que mon PC est touché par la maladie des condensateurs manquerait plus que le mac


----------



## vincmyl (29 Janvier 2004)

Je vais téléphoner a Apple pour les modalités et apres je prends une décision


----------



## blackader (29 Janvier 2004)

pour info le mien qui commencait a prsenter le meme probleme (zone sombre en bas au milieu legerement a droite) et bien maintenant ca depends un peu des jours des fois c nikel et des fois y'a un petit qqch.

Donc ca n'est pas encore alarmant dans mon cas.


----------



## vincmyl (30 Janvier 2004)

J'ai l'impression que quand l'ordi est chaud ca s'atténue un peu..mais la ce matin c'est vraiment sombre


----------



## deLphaeus (30 Janvier 2004)

Tu connais le chauffage céramique, ca chauffe rapidement , c'est transportable, puis ya une housse pour aller de paire avec ton PwB !


----------



## vincmyl (1 Février 2004)

C'est pas drole


----------



## deLphaeus (2 Février 2004)

Une housse Tucano Second Skin spécial Radiateur Céramique en GRIS !


----------



## lelavabeau (2 Février 2004)

blackader a dit:
			
		

> pour info le mien qui commencait a prsenter le meme probleme (zone sombre en bas au milieu legerement a droite) et bien maintenant ca depends un peu des jours des fois c nikel et des fois y'a un petit qqch.
> 
> Donc ca n'est pas encore alarmant dans mon cas.



Des fois j'ai cette impression moi aussi une zone légerment ombrée au même endroit, c'est pas très important vraiment très léger.
Fait chier le micro qui à 3 semaines, mais bon c'est vrai que ça dérange pas plus que ça. Mais j'ai eu cette impression la première que j'avais eu le micro, mais bon je m'étais dit que ça venait de l'éclairage ambiant mais en lisant les témoignages j'ai regardé ça plus attentivement et c'est ce qu'il m'a semblé.


----------



## deLphaeus (2 Février 2004)

Je te préconise le iRadiator en céramique pour palier à ce problème.


----------



## vincmyl (2 Février 2004)

J'espere que je suis pas le seul hihihi mais bon c'est quand meme frustrant surtout vu le prix de la machine


----------



## lelavabeau (2 Février 2004)

oui plus que frustrant


----------



## vincmyl (2 Février 2004)

Ca vient des réglages moniteur..et en zappant la PRAM? c'est quoi les combinaisons de touches?


----------



## deLphaeus (2 Février 2004)

tu l'as déjà demandé, on t'a répondu sur un de tes posts


----------



## vincmyl (2 Février 2004)

Je le trouve plus oups


----------



## deLphaeus (2 Février 2004)

Mais je crois que c'est celui ou tu as écrit en CAPS LOCK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heheh


----------



## vincmyl (2 Février 2004)

Oué mais dans quel sujet ? De toute facon ca avait rien changé mais c'était pour le noter.
Sinon j'ai lu dans un autre post qu'il ya une option pour le réglage automatique de la luminosité..c'est ou ca? j'ai pas trouvé


----------



## blackader (3 Février 2004)

interessante constatation

avec une ombre assez marquée rien que le fait de foutre la luminosité a fond pdt genre 30 sec l'a fait totalement disparaitre (meme cela se voit a vue d'oeil la disparition)


----------



## vincmyl (3 Février 2004)

Alors ca vient de quoi ce probleme????


----------



## vincmyl (4 Février 2004)

Effectiement ca a tendance a s'attébuer au fil des minutes...mais c'est qd meme chi....


----------



## gam (4 Février 2004)

Salut 
J'ai acheté un Powerbook 15 pouces en octobre aussi. Et j'ai eu un problème d'écran dans les premières semaines d'utilisation. Une ou deux tâches blanches au beau milieu de l'écran.
Heureusement la Fnac  a été royale au niveau du SAV. Ils sont venus chercher la machine chez moi et l'on ramener une semaine plus tard avec un écran tout neuf.
Depuis plus de problèmes... Mais c'est très désagréable de mettre 2500  dans un ordi pour qu'il déconne au bout de 3 semaines ! Mais bon... Je suis tellement content maintenant que je ne regrette rien !!!! (je suis un "just switcher")


----------



## vincmyl (4 Février 2004)

Ok ben ca s'est bien passé pour toi alors...moi j'attends de voir encore et puis je vais prendre une décision mais ca m'étonnerai que ca aille mieux...j'espere que si il me change l'écran que je n'aurai plus de pb par la suite


----------



## deLphaeus (4 Février 2004)

il a des tâches blanches, tu en as des noires. C'est le même problème ?


----------



## vincmyl (4 Février 2004)

C'est un probleme d'écran et c'est pas cool....mais plus précisément moi c'est un pb de rétro éclairage et les taches blanches c'est un pb de dalle trop compressée...


----------



## deLphaeus (4 Février 2004)

J'ai toujours pas compris ce que tu attend pour la SAV ?


----------



## vincmyl (4 Février 2004)

Que le changement d'écran soit concluant et que le pn ne réapparaisse pas pas apres... j'ai envi d'attendre qu'une seconde génération d'Alu 15" sorte pour faire le changement d'écran...


----------



## vyal (6 Février 2004)

Il semblerait que l'évolution du "côté obscure de l'écran" soit très lente, car j'ai en fait constaté ce problème depuis octobre sur le mien (semaine 37) (j'avais d'ailleurs ouvert un sujet à ce propos à l'époque) et il ne s'est pas amplifié depuis. C'est juste variable en fonction de divers paramètres plus ou moins déterminés (chaleur, luminosité, etc..)
Je ne me suis toujours pas décidé à l'envoyer en réparation, sachant qu'il y a des risques que la même chose se reproduise avec le nouvel écran..
Pourtant ça commence quand même sérieusement à me titiller, surtout que certains semblent quand même satisfaits du résultat.

Une info a précisé il y a déjà quelques temps qu'un nouvel écran très légèrement plus grand (mais avec la même définition) devrait prochainement équiper les alu 15, mais aucune date n'était donnée, et rien ne dit que celui là ne sera pas exempt de problèmes...


----------



## vincmyl (6 Février 2004)

Le mien aussi est de la semaine 37. Mis a part ce pb d'écran qui est apparut il y a une semaine, rien a dire superbe machine et j'ai aucun pixel mort. J'attends encore un peu avant de procéder à un échange...Chez moi aussi apres quelques minutes d'utilisation le phénomène s'estompe..


----------



## NicoMac (26 Avril 2004)

Hello,

Voici que l'écran de mon PB 15" refait des siennes. Pour mémoire, la dalle a été remplacée deux fois et j'en suis donc à mon troisième écran.

Le dernier changement date du 19 février dernier. Le bonheur n'aura duré qu'un peu plus de deux mois puisque je me retrouve à nouveau avec une belle tâche sombre sur le coin inférieur droit de l'écran 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je vais, cette fois-ci, demander le remplacement de la bestiole.


----------



## vincmyl (26 Avril 2004)

Je pense pas que tu puisses demander la changement de la machine complete


----------



## Telonioos (26 Avril 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je pense pas que tu puisses demander la changement de la machine complete



en criant un peu fort son mécontentement, ça peut passer; 3 écran en 6 mois, c'est vraiment abuser je trouve

d'ailleurs, j'ai aussi le miens qui commence à partir en sucette, tout le bas de l'écran, à droite, c'est assombri, je suis dégouté

je l'ai attendu plus de 3 mois et 4 mois plus tard, je le renvoie en SAV

je vais aussi essayer de demander un remplacement de la machine.


----------



## vincmyl (26 Avril 2004)

Chez moi aussi ya une zone plus sombre mais bizarrement elle s'estompe qd l'écran devient chaud...


----------



## blackader (26 Avril 2004)

ouais pareil chez moi ca s'estompe quand ca devient chaud 
(sans doute la dilatation de l'aluminium...)


----------



## vincmyl (26 Avril 2004)

J'hésite a le faire remplacer....ma garantie court jusqu'en septembre


----------



## NicoMac (26 Avril 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi aussi ya une zone plus sombre mais bizarrement elle s'estompe qd l'écran devient chaud...



Salut à toi,

Effectivement, ça se comporte exactement comme cela chez moi. J'expliquais ça au SAV qui m'a changé l'écran les deux fois précédentes et sa réaction a été de me dire que l'écran ne chauffe pas. Et de m'expliquer que par contre, la carte mère et la mémoire vidéo, elles, chauffent (je répète ce que j'ai cru comprendre vu que je ne suis pas spécialiste) et que le problème doit venir de  là.

Si l'on jette un oeil sur les Forum Apple, plusieurs ont, comme moi, vu passer trois écrans sans que le problème se résolve. Le problème est ailleurs et il semble pour l'instant qu'Apple ne donne à ses SAV aucun directive concernant la résolution possible du problème.

Mon PB doit donc être expédiée directement chez Apple, j'attendrai l'été pour le faire.


----------

